
Linux 5.4 Features Are Huge: ExFAT, New GPUs, Enabling Lots of New Hardware - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-54-features&num=1
======
Mikeb85
While there's lots of great features here, I'm very impressed with AMD GPU
support these days. I bought a laptop last year which had (at the time) a
brand new Ryzen APU, and it worked nearly flawlessly with the newest (at the
time) version of Ubuntu (now with newer kernels is 100% flawless). And it
seems like now they're getting support ahead of releases which is fantastic,
because AMD is making some great products these days (my AMD APU offers good
computing power as well as great graphics for the power consumption).

Linux on the desktop (or laptops) has never been better. Even if the 'year of
the Linux desktop' might never come thanks to most everything being in the
cloud and platform agnostic, I'm happy to see that Linux is still very healthy
and better than ever.

------
_salmon
Finally exFAT will be supported out of the box!

